
Scanning the Scanners: Sensing the Internet from a Distributed Network Telescope [pdf] - adulau
https://people.csail.mit.edu/richterp/imc19_scanners.pdf
======
jcims
Pretty interesting analysis in here. Kudos to Akamai for sharing content to
support this type of work. Would be nice to tokenize the same source data
(just for privacy reasons) and share it as a public dataset.

Would love to see the analysis itself move into actor modeling to look for
ways to correlate and attribute scan activity. Would also be interesting to
monitor the effectiveness of various blacklists against the empirically
observed scanning/malicious activity.

